

Learning the k-means Clustering Algorithm in Javascript - bkanber
http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-k-means-clustering-in-javascript-part-1/

======
daenz
Great tutorial, I look forward to part 2. I have been thinking of the best way
to identify the torso (potentially the largest cluster in k-means?) from a
silhouette image of a person, and reviewing k-means has been on my list of
refreshers.

